# Bismark- u. Bratheringe Lieferanten gesucht.



## schlot (19. November 2006)

Hallo Boardis, 
unser Fischereiverein braucht drei mal im Jahr für Feste Bismarkheringe zur Herstellung von Fischsemmeln.
Leider gibt es in unseren Süddeutschen Gefilden nur konservierte und keine Qualitativ hochwertige Ware dafür.
Waren früher immer bei Tügel & Kittler in Hamburg, ging aber aber vor einigen Jahren in Konkurs, die Nachfolgefirma ist jetzt auch wieder insolvent!
Also wer kann mir einen Fischhändler bzw. Großhändler mit vernünftiger Ware 
nennen?
Wie gesagt Hauptsächlich Bismarkheringe, sowie Matjes und Bratheringe werden gesucht.


----------



## Marc38120 (20. November 2006)

*AW: Bismark- u. Bratheringe Lieferanten gesucht.*

Frag dort mal an...

*Pahlkes-Fischräucherei und Handels GmbH & Co KG*
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif][/FONT] 
[FONT=Arial,Helvetica,sans-serif]Fischgroß-und Einzelhandel-Fischgastronomie-Partyservice[/FONT]

Adresse: Traunstraße 27, 38120 Braunschweig
*Telefon:* 0531 841568 
*Fax:* 0531 847652
*E-Mail:* pahlke-braunschweig@t-online.de 
*Mitarbeiter:* 22 
*Beschreibung:* Fisch-Gross-und Einzelhandel Fischräucherei,Fischgastronomie, Partyservice Heiss und Kalt,
Braunschweiger Heringssalat


----------

